# Podiatry - bunions



## Melanie Daugherty (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I would love to hear from anyone who codes bunionectomies.  Our podiatrists perform closing base-wedge osteotomies frequently but none of the bunion CPT codes seem appropriate.  The Chevron is what I've been using but even that's not completely accurate because it refers to the head of the metatarsal and not the base.  An Akin is phalanx osteotomy so that's not appropriate either.  I look forward to getting feedback from our great coding community!

Thanks


----------



## cgallimore (Nov 27, 2007)

We have 3 podiatrists in our office - when they do a CBWO we bill 2 separate CPTs. 28292 (McBride Bunionectomy) & 28306 (1st Metatarsal Osteotomy). You have to link HAV w/ bunion deformity dx to the 28292 & Metatarsal deformity dx to the 28306.  This accurately describes the procedure performed as it is usually done with 2 incisions.


----------

